# LAKE DISTRICT



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*












http://where2walk.co.uk/lake_district/lake_discoveries/tarn-hows/

Tarn Hows is located in the low level hills between the villages of Coniston and Hawkshead and is ideal for a walk or cycle trip from either. It's a favourite with both regular and first-time visitors to the area and is popular with artists and photographers who love the setting and the views. You will meet a few short uphill pushes but that's just a good excuse to pause and admire the view.










There is limited car parking - free for National Trust members. For others, there is a charge which helps fund our countryside conservation work. There is a separate disabled car park.










This is a great viewpoint for Tarn Hows, part of a designed landscape created by James Garth Marshall. In 1865 he built a dam to flood the area, which was once three smaller tarns, this created the large tarn as you see today. From the bench, you can see across the tarn to the surrounding fells. It is at its best first thing in the morning or later in the day when it is usually peaceful. On raised ground to the left of the track, just before the bench, there is a memorial to Sir James Scott. This is another vantage point from which the views can be enjoyed. The main track continues for another three hundred metres to Rose Castle Cottage, a National Trust Holiday Cottage
To get to the view point from the Tarn Hows Car Park walk 600m to the view point and bench. There is also limited accessible parking 300m from the viewpoint.










There are toilets and baby-changing facilities in the car park.










Paths are very good and not too muddy 


















































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice place


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

The best weather that day, because the Sun would completely destroy the unique atmosphere of such great landscapes.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! what a verdantly green environs. lovely photos.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice and very idyllic.....and a great place to walk around and inhale the foliage smell of the greens.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, very nice place
> ...


thank you guys for comments! it is one of many beautiful places in this really wonderful a mountainous region in North West England.

=============================================












































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*











































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely photos of green natural setting.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love looking at your photos 'cos I'm a nature tripper.....green foliage forest is the perfect place to fill you lungs with fresh and clean air. agree?


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice park in a very natural setting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great nature over there. We always wanted to visit the Lake District. One day we will! Nice pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> marlonbasman said:
> 
> 
> > lovely photos of green natural setting.
> ...


 thank you guys!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*











































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A walking paradise! Great pics.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> A walking paradise! Great pics.


thank you Benonie! your trip *'UK: A kingdom united.'* is wonderful too.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*






















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## jai121 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have really enjoyed the photographs. I love greenery and love to visit the Lake District once in my life.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*



jai121 said:


> I have really enjoyed the photographs.


 thank you!

=================================================




























































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A short walk around Tarn Hows*












































































































































































































































































































































​
_We walked to Tarn Hows from Hawkshead which was a pleasant walk recommended by our B&B owner.
Tarn Hows itself is stunning - with a lovely circular path around it.
Great views across the Lake District if you're prepared to venture up one of the surrounding hills, but worth the effort. The views across the Tarn are stunning and the path around the Tarn is a lovely gentle stroll, with plenty of benches should you need a rest.
We would reccommend a trip here for anyone in the area._


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall, Lake District*

Both historically and visually Rydal Hall is the key building in Rydal. The important Le Fleming family can be traced back to 1126, and possibly linked with the 1066 Conquest. With Sir Thomas Le Fleming marrying Isabella of the de Lancaster family, a large area near Coniston and Rydal was inherited. Originally the family lived at Coniston Hall, a fine Elizabethan mansion, and later they came to Rydal in 1575 to the “Old Hall” which was built on a knoll beside the present main road. In 1681 it was described as “now in ruins”.

The “New” Hall was built by the first Sir Michael Le Fleming in the 16th century, enlarged in the 17th century, altered and refaced in the 18th century, with the main front dating from the early 19th century. The building is considered architecturally fine and is listed as Grade II along with the terraces, bridges, summerhouses and outbuildings.

In the early 1960s, the building was sold by the Fleming family to the Diocese of Carlisle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rydal_Hall


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall - Lake District*











​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall, Lake District*


















































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

My favourite place in the UK.

It's surprisingly not well known abroad. If people travel here they usually go to London or, if they want some scenery, Scotland.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive rough landscape! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Pennypacker said:


> My favourite place in the UK.
> 
> It's surprisingly not well known abroad. If people travel here they usually go to London or, if they want some scenery, Scotland.


my too :cheers1:
it's probably because the Lake District gives the time of relax not for a fast impression.



Benonie said:


> Impressive *rough* landscape! kay:


 the primeval 

=================================================













































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely!


 thank you!


=================================================


















































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall, Lake District*











































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall, Lake District*
















































































































































































































​


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice indeed, kind of artsy.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rydal Hall - Lake District*



MyGeorge said:


> nice indeed, kind of artsy.


thank you George!


================================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Incredible scenery, thanks for posting.

When I visited I much enjoyed William Wordworth's home, great views and surrounding gardens.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Golden Age said:


> Incredible scenery, thanks for posting.
> 
> When I visited I much enjoyed William Wordworth's home, great views and surrounding gardens.


thank you GA! I think all lake district is unique and attractive and I agree with the poet William Wordsworth who called lakeland _'the loveliest spot that man hath ever found'_


================================================





































































































​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice update^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

